# That 2k2 sound card idea.



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

Would you believe it (or as the Londoners say..would you Adam and Eve it).... The shop that said they had a 2K2 card *now* say its a PB9 card!!
Head banging is'nt in it? and the last card in stock 'til Phoneix remove their digit and get the orders rolling again. 
So what the heck. Got it
Whatever happened to old fashioned shop keeping? What's even worse is advertising stuff on the web and not having it in stock. 
Ain't rocket science to alter a web page in a few mins is it?









Anyway. Thanks once again everyone for your advice.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe it has morphing technology! 

Well, for you that is better, it's a better card. 

Regards, Greg


----------

